# Reducing Overshoot Correction



## haplo888 (Jun 9, 2009)

Per the Codes List Thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=122090



Dan203 said:


> E-E-Rewind - Lets you set the "Offset:". Defaults to 2000.
> 
> E-E-FastForward - Lets you set the "Delay:". Defaults to 957.
> 
> The Offset and Delay control the overshoot correction.


Can somebody elaborate on the difference between Offset and Delay?

I'm looking to do a healthy reduction of my overshoot correction as after a FFx3 commercial skip I'm often looking at 20+ seconds of commercials after the correction.

Thanks,
Haplo


----------

